# Johann Stamitz



## clavichorder

I've recently listened to a few of his symphonies, here is one in G Major called a Mannheim symphony:













Incredibly light yet very graceful. I think Stamitz was the originator of the Mannheim school, and one of the earliest true writer of symphonies.


----------



## TresPicos

I really like the Mannheim composers, like Cannabich and the Stamitzes. 

Music light as a feather... Sometimes they feel even more Mozarty than Mozart.


----------



## clavichorder

Light as a feather is right! Its so perfect and small and quaint. I'll have to check out the other Manheim guys. Is Stamitz the main one?


----------



## TresPicos

clavichorder said:


> Light as a feather is right! Its so perfect and small and quaint. I'll have to check out the other Manheim guys. Is Stamitz the main one?


I think so. But I like that there was a whole school of them. F X Richter is another one.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

clavichorder said:


> Incredibly light yet very graceful. I think Stamitz was the originator of the Mannheim school, and one of the earliest true writer of symphonies.


Yes, Johann Stamitz (1717-1757) was a very early writer of the symphony in the Classical sense of the word, as a stand alone piece not necessarily related to opera. His sons Carl and Anton were also notable composers, in particular Carl.

This is a fine recording if anyone is interested, also featuring a clarinet concerto by him. The Academy of Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood (on period instruments).


----------

